# 6 week results - lab work



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got my 6 week lab results after being diagnosed as Hypo in July 2011. Please let me know what is going on. I think I am getting too much Synthroid. I meet with the doctor next week.

8/31/2011 labs:
TSH .16 (range .45-4.5)
Free T4 2.0 (range .8-1.7)

7/12/2011 labs:
TSH 5.87 (range .45-4.5)
***put on .75mcg of Synthroid***


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> I just got my 6 week lab results after being diagnosed as Hypo in July 2011. Please let me know what is going on. I think I am getting too much Synthroid. I meet with the doctor next week.
> 
> 8/31/2011 labs:
> TSH .16 (range .45-4.5)
> ...


Do you feel hyper? It is really hard to say because even though the FT4 is over the top of the range, if the FREE T3 is where it should be you may not be over medicated.

Did you take your med right before you got your labs?

If you feel overmedicated, then chances are strong that you are.


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

The last two weeks I have been very tired during the day but at night I have had trouble sleeping.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> The last two weeks I have been very tired during the day but at night I have had trouble sleeping.


Well, durn it! Hyper and Hypo can both exhibit those exact same symptoms.

We will have to see what the doc has to say and of course that is the best case scenario.

Maybe others will have some helpful input re all of this. It is of a concern because you do not want to be over medicated.

Are you physically active as in walking, Zumba..............anything like that?


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I am physically active with running, weight training, and spin classes. I try to work out at least 4 -5 days a week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> Yes, I am physically active with running, weight training, and spin classes. I try to work out at least 4 -5 days a week.


Good for you! I am a gym rat myself!! Love lifting weights and a whole bunch of other stuff.

That being the case, I urge you to get FREE T3 done. This is your active hormone!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

If it is too high,it could be exhausting you. But you see, if it is not too high, we would look elsewhere for your tiredness such as low ferritin. FT3 for most of us should be @ about 75% of the range given by your lab.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

So in early Sept my doctor changed my dose to .50mcg of Synthroid since I was hyper from the .75mcg dose. I just had more lab work done yesterday and now my TSH is 3.31. My TSH is within the lab range but from what I have read, my TSH should be lower. I feel really good now, so should I just stay at .50mcg since .75mcg makes me hyperthyroid?

10/17/2011 labs:
TSH 3.31 (range .45-4.5)

8/31/2011 labs:
TSH .16 (range .45-4.5)
Free T4 2.0 (range .8-1.7)
***put on .50mcg of Synthroid***

7/12/2011 labs:
TSH 5.87 (range .45-4.5)
***put on .75mcg of Synthroid***


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

hhhhmmmmmm..... sounds like you might need a dosage right in between, like maybe alternating days of 50 and 75, or maybe 75 on 2 or 3 days per week. ???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> I just got my 6 week lab results after being diagnosed as Hypo in July 2011. Please let me know what is going on. I think I am getting too much Synthroid. I meet with the doctor next week.
> 
> 8/31/2011 labs:
> TSH .16 (range .45-4.5)
> ...


How much Synthroid are you on? A high FREE T4 may also indicate non-conversion to FREE T3. So, it is my suggestion that that test be run before deciding anything.

How do you feel? Do you feel over-medicated?


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

I did feel over-medicated at the end of August/early September. I feel much better now that I am on a lower dose, but now my TSH went up too.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> How much Synthroid are you on? A high FREE T4 may also indicate non-conversion to FREE T3. So, it is my suggestion that that test be run before deciding anything.


That's a great suggestion!


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm on .50mcg of Synthroid now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> I'm on .50mcg of Synthroid now.


That is the starting dose and considered low. How long have you been on the 50 mcg.?

Also, how is your ferritin. Low ferritin can cause hyper-like symptoms and also that will impede the efficacy of your Synthroid.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## mpl0728 (Jul 20, 2011)

My ferritin levels are 99. I have been on .50 mcg for 7 weeks now when my dose was lowered from .75 mcg.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mpl0728 said:


> My ferritin levels are 99. I have been on .50 mcg for 7 weeks now when my dose was lowered from .75 mcg.


Good for you on the ferritin. Are you taking an iron supplement to achieve these wonderful results?

And how are you feeling now? Have the hyper symptoms gone away?


----------

